# Looking to join



## Mr Francisco Ruiz (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello, I've talked to a Freemason that I recently ran into about my interest in the Fraternity. We exchanged numbers but he doesn't return my calls or text messages. I feel that he just brushed me off.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2018)

Call the Grand Lodge in your jurisdiction. They will guide you.


----------



## Mr Francisco Ruiz (Dec 30, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sorry. My reply was "called the Grand Lodge in your jurisdiction...." . I meant to state "Call the Grand Lodge in your jurisdiction". Give them a call and they will tell you what to do.


----------



## Mr Francisco Ruiz (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you for helping and I definitely will


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mr Francisco Ruiz said:


> Thank you for helping and I definitely will



But be sure to call the correct one. What state are you in?


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Mr Francisco Ruiz (Jan 8, 2019)

Maryland


----------

